# Here's a rare Whizzer.



## bikewhorder (Jan 17, 2016)

At least on this side of the pond...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes...afff342e:g:sEMAAOSw~otWewYt&item=221996069934


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow! Wish I could find something like that! Very Neat!!!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 17, 2016)

That my bling?   Ride it to Illinois and I will give you a quarter.  Avoid Chicago unless someone puts down high quality covering fire.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep! Those are the chrome pieces you sent me! Thanks again for the help!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2018)

I was thinking about this bike today and lamenting that I never copied the pics but luckily the link still worked!


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2018)

Probably rarer still, is the 2 Stroke cycle they offered. Yes, I said 2 stroke!


----------



## Boris (May 1, 2018)

I'd find room for it.


----------

